# Inserts and lids



## ajohn (Feb 23, 2020)

Most are common. Have a Lafayette and a couple of screw clamps too, just forgot where I put them.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 23, 2020)

The sca is a clear Knowlton couple of Dexters, a paragon, a clear Lightning wide mouth, a HFJCo. I'm not sure about, and a couple I have no Idea.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow that is some collection. Do you collect the jars as well or just the lids? I collect anything glass.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow that is some collection. Do you collect the jars as well or just the lids? I collect anything glass.





Yup!


----------



## Raypadua (Mar 23, 2020)

I’m trying to organize as well as find out what a number of my lids belong to.  Any suggestions on safe, accessible storage ideas and useful reference/guide for finding out what lid goes with what jar?


----------



## yacorie (Mar 24, 2020)

Raypadua said:


> I’m trying to organize as well as find out what a number of my lids belong to.  Any suggestions on safe, accessible storage ideas and useful reference/guide for finding out what lid goes with what jar?


Redbook has the information you want.


----------



## Raypadua (Mar 30, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Redbook has the information you want.


Thanks.  I have RB12 and obviously don’t know how to use it!  If I have a lid how do I locate it in the RB and figure out what jar it belongs to?


----------



## yacorie (Mar 30, 2020)

Raypadua said:


> Thanks.  I have RB12 and obviously don’t know how to use it!  If I have a lid how do I locate it in the RB and figure out what jar it belongs to?



min the back of the book there are pages that list lids by the dates and patent marks.  Not every one is in there - but a lot are.

I also have RB12 and will get your page numbers


----------



## yacorie (Mar 30, 2020)

This is the the glass inserts.  For the zincs you have to pull out the oddballs and usually ask someone if you can’t tell from any marks


----------



## yacorie (Mar 30, 2020)

In Redbook 12 it starts on page 494.  The date range is bolder and underlined and then you just look for the patent dates on the insert or lid.

the jar numbers for those lids are listed to the right


----------



## Raypadua (Mar 31, 2020)

yacorie said:


> In Redbook 12 it starts on page 494.  The date range is bolder and underlined and then you just look for the patent dates on the insert or lid.
> 
> the jar numbers for those lids are listed to the right


Awesome, thanks!!!


----------

